# Another camera recommendation...



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I am looking to get a new camera soon and am lookin for a good recommendation for one under $1000. I am looking at the Nikon DSLRs but am not sure if I should pay for features I wont use. This camera will be for taking tank pics as it main purpose. Anyone got one they really like?


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't know much about camera's but last week I posted a question about a canon dslr I wanted to buy. the thread may be of help to you there was some discussion about canon vs nikon. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/121781-question-4-digital-slr-experts.html


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

you dont need a DSLR to take good tank pics, but if you want to get into photography as well, you should consider a DSLR.

i say canon, but thats because i have one


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

fooledyas said:


> I don't know much about camera's but last week I posted a question about a canon dslr I wanted to buy. the thread may be of help to you there was some discussion about canon vs nikon. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/121781-question-4-digital-slr-experts.html


 Thanks Fooldyas, these were the two that I couldnt decide on. I think im leaning towards the Nikon D3100.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

TeamTeal said:


> you dont need a DSLR to take good tank pics, but if you want to get into photography as well, you should consider a DSLR.
> 
> i say canon, but thats because i have one


Its mostly for tank shots only. I had a PnS camera that was crap and I tried 2 others recently and theyre crap as well. Theres way too many PnS cameras out there to take a chance with another crappy one. Its worth paying for a good camera just to prove im a crappy photographer instead of a crappy camera owner. Just my crappy opinion...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I like my nikon d3000. What's the difference between the d3000 and the d3100?
The picture below was edited a little to boost colors, if that matters. Used my 55mm lens that came with the camera.
Not bad if you ask me!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

You know, I'd love my fujifilm 'slr-style' point and shoot way more if it had a hot shoe connection... I wish I had thought of that before purchasing my camera... Because for really sweet aquarium shots, you need those remote flashes mounted above the tank pointing down... Those shots look so sweet


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

Ive used canon Rebel XS,and T1i and nikon d500. I had them each for about a month with T1i for the least amount of time. Canon is the way to go, that's all I have to say.


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

i think u need a macro lens most importantly. i have dslr's and tank pics w/o a macro lens arent so hot. i can take better ones with a point n shoot my sd700 or sd1400. 

a good macro lens will run about $500

dslr's arent so great unless you have a lot of light too. full frame dslr's will be best, but those are big bucks.

canon and nikon are both good. they both have their pros and cons. i dont wanna get into a big thing about it. but lately the canon bodies have disappointed me. the um. ahem.. 60d


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

I use a simple Nikon D60, I get some great pics out of it even tho it is a "budget" DSLR. For your price point finding a good deal on a Nikon D90 online would be your best option. They are a phenominal mid-level camera which I kick myself for not biting the bullet and buying instead of the D60. lol


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I won't go into the whole Nikon vs Canon debate, because doing so is idiotic. You will not notice any difference in image quality unless you're doing $5-7k cameras like the D3x or the 1D. Even then, I've never touched one of those so I can't say for sure. 

If you choose Nikon, with a budget of $1k I would recommend the D90, even over the newer D7000, and especially over the D3000-D5000 series. 

Why? One important feature that all these others lack, an internal autofocus motor. Without this motor, all of these other cameras will only autofocus on the newer and more expensive AF-S lenses. The D90 will autofocus with all of the older AF lenses, this will save you a lot of money when you begin to upgrade. If you get a camera like the D5000, and then buy an AF (and not AF-S lens) you will have to focus by hand, which is a pain! 

Also, certain bodies (D40, D3000, D5000, etc), don't have a built-in commander mode, which allows you to use your speedlights wirelessly. This is a HUGE deal once you start working with off-camera lighting, since tank pics are best taken with the flash placed over the tank. 

So in conclusion, if you choose Nikon and have $1k, you will NOT go wrong with a D90. It's the best serious amatuer camera you can get, until you get into the pro bodies (D300, D700, and D3). You may even be able to find a used D300. DSLR bodies last a LONG time, but depreciate very rapidly. I would try to get a better body, but get it used to save money, and invest your dollars in some nice glass and speedlights. 

Just my two cents 

Oh, and here's a few pics taken with my D90!


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, Ive never heard of that internal AF motor, that's a great feature. I know someone with a D90 and they love it, and after seeing some of Jose's work Im sure you can believe what he says. I agree that the nikon v. canon debate is useless, I recently wrote canon is the way to go, but that's just my personal experience...everyone usually has their own favorite. Right now I'm using a sony nex-3, which is a great little camera, but its one of those niche things, it has its place. BTW Jose, all of those pics are great with the exception of the stinkbug  I hate those things!!


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

chumlee said:


> Wow, Ive never heard of that internal AF motor, that's a great feature. I know someone with a D90 and they love it, and after seeing some of Jose's work Im sure you can believe what he says. I agree that the nikon v. canon debate is useless, I recently wrote canon is the way to go, but that's just my personal experience...everyone usually has their own favorite. Right now I'm using a sony nex-3, which is a great little camera, but its one of those niche things, it has its place. BTW Jose, all of those pics are great with the exception of the stinkbug  I hate those things!!


Haha thanks, he was actually the easiest bug I've ever shot, didn't move at all. This guy on the other hand, was not as easy. Any little twitch to his web and he'd move about, had a few close calls!


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

jcardona1 said:


> Haha thanks, he was actually the easiest bug I've ever shot, didn't move at all. This guy on the other hand, was not as easy. Any little twitch to his web and he'd move about, had a few close calls!


Alright, now you're just bragging :hihi: . I really need a fast macro on my sony, combined with the great low light performance I could get some nice shots of my shirmp and everything. I need to save up for a car right now though! Sucks.
Sorry for stealing your thread.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW Jose, those are some great shots. Guess ill be looking over the D90. thanks for your detailed input. Anyone esle that cares to chime in, jump on.


----------

